# XBOX live 2-month trial code free



## fragpie (Oct 18, 2003)

Got this with Halo 2 and can't use it 'cause i already have an account, if anyone can use it, here it is:

kgbmp-qx3td-78t76-qd6wh-bkj4b

see you online!

robin


----------



## possy (Jan 23, 2006)

has this code been used


----------

